# Wie kann ich eine Internetseite anzeigen lassen.



## xTc37 (24. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte in ein Programm eine bestimmte Internetseite fest einbinden. Bisher weiß ich aber leider nur wie man sie in einem anderen Browser öffnen kann. Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit das mit Visual Basic zu machen? Und wenn ja wie? Ich arbeite seit ein paar Tagen erst damit.


----------



## puetz (24. Januar 2005)

Ich verstehe nicht so genau, wie du das meinst!


----------



## Operator_Jon (24. Januar 2005)

Klar 

Du klickst auf Projekt->Komponenten und bindest die "Microsoft Internet Controls" ein.
Dann hast du auf deiner Toolbar das entsprechende Element.
Einfach platzieren und resizen, dann folgenden Code nutzen (natürlich noch irgendwie anders benennen ) :

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
    WebBrowser1.Navigate "http://url.dot.com"
End Sub
```


----------



## xTc37 (24. Januar 2005)

Juhu danke es funktioniert.


----------

